# Where to eat when you have IBS



## carbromley (Jul 8, 2014)

I went on vacation last june and the first question before even planning the vacations was,where I was going to eat during that time specially when going to a different country. I decided to rent a house and make my own food, I was so affraid of eating something at the hotel that could made me feel bad.

It was quite tiring to be making my own food every day, but I must say that my wife helped me a lot. I am very lucky to have someone who supports me on this in every step I take.

I remember going to mc donalds and asking for a smoothy, I asked the person not to put any yogourt but still there was something that bothered me and gave me diarrhea. This is so frustrating when you find that there is no place to eat for people with IBS.

I have realized that some of the problems we have when eating outside are:

1. There is no place you can go eating and be sure that the food made will not bother your body

2. There is no place with multiple choices for eating so we dont get bored of eating always the same thing

3 For people with lactose intolerance like me , food contamination with lactose is quite important.


----------

